# car heaters/defrosters



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

I think this is the right section. My hvac unit is having problems and a refurbished head unit is 650$ i believe for a 99 corvette. Whats a good amazon or ebay heater/defroster that plugs in the cigarette lighter? I realize it needs to durable as its a daily driven vehicle. The windows fog up bad and the only way to clear them would be thru this or even when it freezes altho i may use another automobile? Something i can keep in the car for winter and save till the next winter. This is what im looking at. Mainly for defroster purposes but the single blowing heater will work as the windows blow down i dont so much need the cooling. Im sure this is a common problem for alot of vehicles. Portable Electric Car Heater 12V 150W Heating Fan Defogger Defroster Demister | eBay


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Your Vette is designed to use a/c during the defrost mode. It condenses water vapor out of the cabin air. This reduces the amount of vapor that can condense on the windows.

While that small fan/heater may create a small clear spot for you, the moisture is likely to re-condense on some other window. It won’t do a thing to eject moisture from the cabin.

I’d try a pick-a-part wrecking yard to see if the head is available there, or buy one off of eBay.

Part of owning a Vette (particularly an older one) is paying premium prices on parts.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I used to live in cold country. NONE, repeat NONE of the heaters sold that plugs into your lighter will be helpful unless you go out and turn it on 30 minutes before you want to leave.
I mean both the engine and heater. The heater will suck a good battery down in less than an half hour in cold weather. Colder, the faster it will happen

The circuit for the lighter is 15 amps and that is just not enough power to make much heat. 
Now if you can find one for a semi that ties directly to the battery, maybe.

Bite the bullet and fix your plastic rocket.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

And get a beater to drive in the winter for god's sake!



SW Dweller said:


> Bite the bullet and fix your plastic rocket.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Don't waste your money,

That little toy would barely be sufficient to defrost your rear view mirror, it would take days to defrost your windshield


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

raylo32 said:


> And get a beater to drive in the winter for god's sake!


I had a 2007 g6 my dad lets me use but my sister borrowed it with her kids. So theres no hope for one of these 20$ portable defrosters? The coldest it may get is 35 degrees fahrenheit but i mainly meant from 40-50 degrees.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I had one of those catch fire in my car years ago... never again.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

You bet i see what youre saying i did this one time in a 66 fairlane when i was 17 and at 21 as a daily driver for work on a nightshift from 11pm-7:30am. Those times i just used a t-shirt to wipe my drivers side every so often till i got to where i was going. With a gutted interior the 66 firewall would put off enough heat during the 40 degree weather.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

The engine must put a lot more than 150w into defrosting. Probably several hp.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Now its not for ice i mostly meant for fogged windows in the 40s or 35+ before freezing.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Justwayne said:


> Now its not for ice i mostly meant for fogged windows in the 40s or 35+ before freezing.


What you are really saying is that you cannot afford to drive that car. You should park it or sell it if you can't afford to drive it, but you will not be able to depend on your cheap scheme to clear your windows and a wreck is costly. Wondering if you even have insurance...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Defogger, not defroster.

Wayne, is your A/C operational?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

It appears maybe something wrong with the head unit which is a common problem before the heater or actuators will functions. 5-6 codes for hvac "short to ground both left/right actuators". A refurbished working unit is 650$ on ebay. This is mainly for just the heater or defroster to work. So the handy units they sell aren't really worth nothing. This was more so in reference to an ebay sold defroster defogger system.

You know it may not even be an issue where i live. I had a 2001 escort daily driver from late 2012- early 2017 that had a bypassed heater core and had no issues driving it in the winter except when it was hailing one time.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The actuators are also known for going on the fritz, though. You're sure it's the head unit?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Great my sister returned the daily driver 2007 g6 I use. The Corvette ebay defogger 2 seater heater idea was because they sold them guess they're not what they seem.

*yes I have 5 hvac codes on my vette one being the outside air temp sensor which makes the head unit stay at 69 degrees which is linked back to a faulty sensor usually. It's stuck at 69 even when it's 80 or in the 50s outside. I put gas in it a few days ago so I'm going to replace the 8$-15$ probe sensor which there was a code for as well. It needs that one to operate. Thanks guys got the correct information over on the Corvette forum.*


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Well got the ambient temp sensor replaced it had a code for it. Was 12$ at autozone and had to wire in a new connector as the original probe was cracked and sensor prongs rusted stuck in the original cars harness. Spliced on a good connector and 12$ sensor the car atleast reads the outside air temp ext 64-60f degrees as it was 7-8pm this evening. Over on the corvette forum someone mentioned when its stuck at 69 thats the default when the sensor is stuck open or shorted. Also has the left actuator door code but i've seen corvettes that i believe operate with only one side blowing ac so im assuming it would still function with a faulty actuator. The heater ac dual clime blend door actuators are stuck in between as it doesnt blow hot air but does blow cool air.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Ok good news nevermind the car defrosters. I got the car to power on hvac as it needed a new 12$ ambient air sensor. Its a work in progress. Maybe the vacuum block or the heater blend door. The HVAC unit tests good i believe. Im just making sure it works before replacing the locked up compressor with an ebay 160$ reman compressor ac kit.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

It turns out i believe it needs the left and right actuators which the plastic gear turns brittle and break after a while. I have codes for both left and right blend door actuators for the heater/ac HVAC dual clime control blend doors. They're the standard gm actuators 20$-30$ that are used in the early 2000 z71 trucks but in the corvette they're tucked in there real nice and hard to replace without some dash removal. I'll probably get to it as im in the process of trying to get the ac to work it needs an ac compressor kit for 160$ on ebay as the compressor is locked up. The ac compressor isn't hard to replace its the 20$-30$ dual climate actuator doors that are a pain.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds like you are making progress. It is sad that GM made these actuators so poorly and with gears that turn brittle and break. While I understand you are trying not to break the bank on this car I strongly recommend you avoid the cheapo ebay compressor. It may not be super hard to change out on your generation of Vette as you say but if (when?) that crappy compressor grenades it will contaminate the entire system and you'll have to replace other stuff that will not be easy to get to. Sometimes you can get away with flushing the evaporator and lines but the condenser will be clogged for good. I know it is more $, but it's like the old commercial... spend $ nor or spend $$$ (and time) later. But whichever way you go I hope it works out for a good while.

Lucky that your compressor seems to be accessible. On the C7 the front cradle must be dropped to get at it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The actuators require removal of the entire dash cover, from the gauge cluster surround on over.

Also, as I understand it, access to the A/C compressor requires removal of the water pump—a task that's on _my_ docket too.


raylo32 said:


> It is sad that GM made these actuators so poorly and with gears that turn brittle and break.


Lots of the plastic bits on this car (and many others) get old and brittle. Another example, the headlight door gears.


----------

